# Oak is not my friend



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

It really, really, really hurts. Ow, ow, ow. I need to start wearing gloves…


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have a friend who is a nurse or paramedic, ask them for an IV catheter. It is an extremely sharp needle. It works great for removing slivers.










BJ


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Got it covered… *;-)*


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

tou·ché!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You big wussy, that's nothing.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Divine retribution.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's the kind of thing you see on facebook


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

It's hard to believe that you survived this sever wound. I believe you should start working with larger pieces of wood that is too small to run though a TS. Go get a mommy kiss then take a nap you'll feel much better.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

ooh ooh, I feel a glove debate coming


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gim' me da' fingar, jess gim' me da' fingar.. I gotzz it covered…


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You must be a lot of fun at Chinese restaurants.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys, after I pulled it out it almost started to bleed…ow,ow,ow…never again. I promise to wear gloves.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Russ, only during the fire drill thingy…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

No blood? it didn't happen.H Mike can fix that though and make a woodworker out of you.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

What a whimp…..Don't come around here crying for sympathy…..You'll not get any….Man-up…!!!!


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Knitting may be more appropriate for you vs woodworking.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

If you can't see the bone it don't hurt.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

What a little titty…..
Get yourself some Wenge…..you'll wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat, screamin' like a little girl.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Better *pull the trigger* on them gloves! (using the other trigger finger, of course)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know what you'd do if you got a real cut…...prolly pass out…......!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

HorizontalMike and Tony S will solve your problem. If that doesn't try some Yew.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Ipe is fun too! 
If you squeeze it, it might bleed a little.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, it's been 16 hrs, are you still alive DKV?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It was a tricky procedure, but Deek will pull through. Physio starts on Monday.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had worse injuries with super glue. )
Bill


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I get a few splinters every day and am still alive…I feel like a walking splinter museum. Hell, I have so many callouses on my fingers from so much hand sanding that splinters cannot penetrate some spots.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

It was a long, sleepless night but I am ok. I would like to thank everyone for caring so much. I am on the mend. The emergency room doc prescribed some pain killers…  Tony and Rick please stop making fun of my low threshold for pain.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Not a chance…...I like to heckle people who can't take pain…Just ask my wife…..After 30 surgeries, I don't feel sorry for anyone….......................!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Everybody knows he is making fun of a post yesterday by Angie and her plywood experience??? She has a following here, not the least of which is that her pix certainly looks better than anything DVK has posted. I guess DVK feels neglected with the lack of attention.

I nominate DVK for the position of resident sniper on the board.

And as long as the committee is in session, I will nominate Angie as the Sarah Palin of the board (a/k/a "dumb like a fox")...in the end she wins hands down (well played I think). And if I am giving her too much credit, she is quite open about her experiences in the wood shop. Great stuff for newcomers to the hobby.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ix-nay on the gloves…. That sharp of a splinter woulda gone right thru the glove anyway.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I submitted a claim for my painful splinter accident and was turned down. They said it wasn't serious enough to need emergency room care. What do they know?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Like I said,Gim' me da' damn fingar, jess gim' me da' damn fingar.. I gotzz it covered…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I just counted 5 in my left hand and 2 in my right. Best guess, 1 Wenge, 2 White Oak, 3 Maple and 1 plywood.
That's just the ones I couldn't be bothered to dig out.

Worstest sliver I ever had went in one side of the pad of my thumb and came out the other (about 1 1/2" long). I talked one of my guys in the shop into yanking it out for me…the asshole broke it off.
After a short angry dance and a plethora of extremely vulgar words….off to the ER. That hurt worse than the sliver.

Got wood?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Couldn't help myself sorry!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Now that's a splinter


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, no blood…can not be too bad.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Or even worse
enough blood ?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

oooh! That'll take more than a Bandaid.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

yep….that's gonna leave a mark…


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have seen more horrific injuries from fellow lumberjocks in the last two days than I can take !!
*DKV*.....please…please be more careful…. ;-)
v
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53408


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Gloves don't always stop oak splinters. I was in the doctor's office with my son as he was getting some stitches removed. I looked at the kit the doc opened and said that is a throw away set isn't it. He said yes do you want it. I said sure. Those tweezers are more sterile right now than any splinter I could get in my shop. He said I can assure you that is true. I have 2 sets of those now.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

elm splinters hurt the best


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well Jim those make my picture wimpy !!

But I cannot work out how to delete it!


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

rub some dirt on it sissy


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*The Worst Splinter Story I Ever Heard*

A Chef I worked with many years ago told me about his time in the Military. He was trained as a Lineman, one of the guys who set up communications on telephone poles in Viet Nam.
During their Basic Training they were taught how to shimmy up the poles, using one of those leather belt straps and spiked boots. Instructions were, that if a man began to slide or fall while climbing, the procedure is to kick out and away… Hopefully landing on your back, in the thick piles of wood chips that surrounded the pole…
One Fellow in his group did not follow those instructions… He clung to the pole in a slide, and got the business end of a Large "Splinter" up, and under, his rib cage… and there he hung… and hung…
A helicopter had to be found and dispatched to lift him off of it, several hours later…
Incredibly, no major organs were pierced and he survived, none the worse for wear!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

wow man not exactly shwarzeneger material are you LOL wow I would envisage open hand surgery with lots of blood.Thats a kiddycut minus 10. Now the guy with a stereo head due to a tree trunk accident parting his curly waves thats a cut. Alistair


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I know that a lot of you guys are wondering about the condition of my finger after the accident I had with a rather large chunk of splinter. I tried working in the shop today but the pain was such that I just couldn't cope. Went in, had lunch, took four aspirin and then tried it again. Much better this time. The pain killers really helped. Anyway, I was able to putz around for about an hour and then had to come in. Don't want to push the recovery too fast. I will make sure to post a daily update on the finger status quo. Pretty painful right now, but improving. Thanks to all of you for asking.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*DKV*...what a relief…you are a fighter !


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I forgot to show a post surgery picture.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

DKV,you are an inspiration to all of us,Never say die.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

What a Trooper! 
That Pic reminds me of me Pirate Days… arr…


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

DKV you are a brave soul, an inspiration. Hang in there brother.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys, just so you all know that I'm back at it in the shop (I put a bandaid on the surgery) I built a "*********************************** tool holder" for the tools I use to change the blade on my tablesaw. I know it is not much but I got tired of always looking for them and I don't carry them with me (they are kind of heavy) so I took a scrap piece of wood and solved the problem. I can now hang then right next to the saw. LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know…...it looks pretty bad….You may wind up loosing that finger…...Looks like gangrene is beginning to set in….....And it was a good finger, too…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

better keep that finger wrapped up a few days longer. will make it heal faster


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good idea Dan'um, and don't rush back into wood working to

quickly, better take a couple of years off and re evaluate

your goals.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My wife has the best cure for all my boo boos…she lets me soak it in cider : )


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nobody likes my *********************************** tool hanging board? I bet monte would.

waho, I evaluate my life everyday and come up feelin' good.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump test


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Horizontal Mike had the solution, cheaper too!!! Enjoyed this laugh this morning thanks guys…


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya that's the part of working with the woods, but always be precautioned any waer a safety gloves


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Start wearing gloves and your problems are over. You may not have any fingers to get splinters in. Just a minor occupational hazard. +1 to renners. Man up and get over it.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad you made it through. It must have been terrifying every time you went for the G on your key board. But you soldiered on… and we are all the richer for it.


----------

